# Don't know what to do



## Heartbroken32 (May 23, 2016)

I've been married to my wife for 10years we have 2 children together. We've been going through a few problems for the past year we sleep in separate bedrooms we practically live past each other like we strangers I don't know what to do we staying together for the kids sakes but my marriage is loveless we lost the passion the love there's no communication. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Have you all sought marriage counseling?

Have you discussed staying married and trying to work on things with her?

Staying in a marriage because of kids does not work, if you are not being a family. 

Kids are smart they pick up on things pretty quick.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Get a copy of "His Needs, Her Needs" both of you should read it.


----------



## philreag (Apr 2, 2015)

Try to fix it if you want to before it is too late. It may already be gone. Be prepared.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

Heartbroken32 said:


> I've been married to my wife for 10years we have 2 children together. We've been going through a few problems for the past year we sleep in separate bedrooms we practically live past each other like we strangers I don't know what to do we staying together for the kids sakes but my marriage is loveless we lost the passion the love there's no communication. Any advice would be appreciated


Try to open a sincere dialogue with her and gently try to talk about "us". You guys are giving up so much, as there is incredible potential for both of you. The only thing holding yourselves back is..... yourselves. It is just a pride thing. Relationships don't live and die on love and passion. Those are things that do not build and maintain the relationship. Relationships take daily effort. Otherwise, pride takes over and ruins it all. It is pride that is keeping each of you from each other. You likely fear that if you begin trying, she will reject you. So you fear that pain. However, to reconcile, that is something that you will both likely have to endure a bit of.

Reconciliation is a process and one that doesn't care whether you feel pain or not. The process must be done or there is slim to no chance of a miracle. Try to get her to agree to work on the relationship together. Even if she rejects this offer, you can still lead the way. If you operate in a low-key manner, you can reach past her castle walls and develop a connection with her heart. It is connecting with her that will destroy her castle walls (pride) and let you back in. This process will test you, but if you can put up with a roommate marriage, then I think you have more than enough strength to attempt reconciliation.


----------

